# Silver (and general) market manipulation



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Catching The "Silver Crusher" Algorithm In The Act*

Now Im not going to pretend to fully understand this, but it seems to me that this just aint right.
Ive seen ZH post things like this relating to other stocks/funds etc also.

"On March 20, 2012 at 13:22:33, *the quote rate in the ETF symbol SLV sustained a rate exceeding 75,000/sec (75/ms) for 25 milliseconds."*

I wish I could do this!
This can only be manipulation, I think. Obviously no human could ever actually track this while its happening. Theres only one other option, that its an algo gone totally haywire on its own, which seems unlikely.

As ZH'ers are wont to say "Phyzz b**chez!"


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this is nothing new, real estate physically closer to the exchange itself is at a premium precisely so that the closer distance between servers can be exploited by whomever is willing to pay the higher rent


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

While thats certainly correct that the closer you are, the better your connection, I wouldve thought this requires some crazy unheard of speed processors, and lots of them.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> While thats certainly correct that the closer you are, the better your connection, I wouldve thought this requires some crazy unheard of speed processors, and lots of them.


It sure would, but look at the return on investment. When you can manipulate the market there is less of a chance of actual chance being in the equation.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Theres no 'chance' at all invovled, its being done by a computer program which is essentially determining the prices.


----------

